# Vomiting after heartworm pill



## Charliethree

It could be that Squirt is and always has had an allergic reaction ('mild' to begin with- throwing up once or twice that you are sure of) to the heartworm pill and the more she is exposed to it the more sensitive she becomes to it and the more 'severe' the reaction. If your dogs need to be on heartworm prevention, consider trying a different brand, maybe?


----------



## Dreammom

Thank you...I will try heartguard next time, they have been on Iverheart plus. I know with Dream it didn't make a difference she got sick from both. I wish they didn't need to be on it at all, but they do. I do a 45 day schedule over the winter months, but still give it. It still may just be something she got into also - I have never seen her vomit this much before.

I did finally get the pepcid in her, a half hour later she got half a cup of chicken and rice, it all stayed down so she got another 3/4 cup an hour later. I think that is it for tonight, will let her tummy rest until morning and see how she is then.


----------



## Charliethree

Hope she is feeling better tomorrow.


----------



## ebenjamin85

Have you talked to your vet? We give Trifexis which has to be taken with food to prevent vomiting. I used to use heartguard and do not believe that has to be given with food (at least I don't think I ever did) but maybe that would help her stomach to tolerate it?? Good luck!


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Is Squirt a full Lab? 
The reason I ask is some breeds have known issues with Ivermectin. Specifically herding dogs - Collies, Old English Sheepdogs, Australian Shepards, for example. 

And Heartgard and Iverhart Plus both contain ivermectin. Perhaps trying Interceptor would help. We opted not to test for the gene in the girls, instead we use non-ivermectin medication.


----------



## Dallas Gold

BajaOklahoma said:


> Is Squirt a full Lab?
> The reason I ask is some breeds have known issues with Ivermectin. Specifically herding dogs - Collies, Old English Sheepdogs, Australian Shepards, for example.
> 
> And Heartgard and Iverhart Plus both contain ivermectin. Perhaps trying Interceptor would help. We opted not to test for the gene in the girls, instead we use non-ivermectin medication.


Is Interceptor back on the market yet for large breeds? I know our vet exhausted their supplies and I asked about it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Dreammom

the chicken and rice seemed to stay down well last night...until bedtime. She vomited twice - I knew her tummy was empty by then cause she ate the "woof" letters off her ball yesterday morning and they came up LOL.

She is still acting normal, hungry as always...I gave her a pepcid this morning and about a 1/2 cup of kibble with 3/4 cup chicken and rice. It stayed down for an hour, she vomited that up...the first pile small and very biley so I thought maybe just and empty stomach for too long. Then she vomited up the rest outside...as I was going to clean it, she ate it again - so far it is still in her.

I am going to take her to the Vet this afternoon if I can...just worried that something is off. She did have two normal poops this morning and like I said is otherwise acting like her goofy self. Just can't seem to keep food down - water she does ok with.


----------

